# Design for table saw spline jig



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Designed for my table saw, you will obviously need to modify it to fit your saw. Materials are 3/4 MDF and 2x4's. The saw blade is shown just for visual reference.


----------



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't understand how it is used. It looks to me like the cut should run perpendicular to what is shown.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wayne Dyas said:


> I don't understand how it is used. It looks to me like the cut should run perpendicular to what is shown.


This jig is used to cut a slot across a mitre so a reinforcing piece can be glued in for strength/contrast.

The mitred item is put into the jig vertically, the sketch is not showing a vertical support for e.g., a picture frame.

For a wider item like a box, additional support would not be required.

This is a home made version of a spline jig. Eagle America sell one.

This link may allow you to better understand how this is used.
http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v400-1038/best_sellers


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> This jig is used to cut a slot across a mitre so a reinforcing piece can be glued in for strength/contrast.
> 
> The mitred item is put into the jig vertically, the sketch is not showing a vertical support for e.g., a picture frame.
> 
> ...


Yes, perfectly put. Thank you!


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is the sketchup plan


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

*Completed Jig*


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice job on the jig
Thanks for posting that
The photos cleared up a lot of my questions on the sketchup


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I was just about to build a simple jig for cutting spline slots. Yours is nice. I think I'll build yours instead. Thanks.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice? I take it the ruler is plastic.
Tom


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

TomC said:


> Very nice? I take it the ruler is plastic.
> Tom


Actually it's two metal rulers that I cut down to size.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like also*

Can you explain the gap under the workpiece and between the jig? Is the frame not square...unlikely. Is the jig not at 90 degrees...... also unlikely. I'm baffled.... :blink:











*Completed Jig*


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Can you explain the gap under the workpiece and between the jig? Is the frame not square...unlikely. Is the jig not at 90 degrees...... also unlikely. I'm baffled.... :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus 1:blink:


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

smokey1945 said:


> Plus 1:blink:


Easy, I stuck the box in the jig to take the picture and didn't take the time to make sure I had put it in correctly. I needed to push it in all the way on the bottom.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I use my tenoning jig, works perfectly. If I didn't have one though, Ide definitely build this. Well done!


----------

